# Tillie's Surgery Tommorow!



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

tillies got her spay tommorow morning! :'( im terrifide! i just KNOW something is gonna go wrong! for one it aint normal not to have a season by now! im scarred SO much  x


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

aww, Sending good thoughts your way. Hope all goes well tommorrow for Tillie tots !


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Good luck Tillie! 
I'm sure she will be just fine, try not to worry Shannon. She can sense your stress. Spaying is the best thing you can do for her health. Hugs to you and Tillie!.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

elaina said:


> aww, Sending good thoughts your way. Hope all goes well tommorrow for Tillie tots !





LBChi said:


> Good luck Tillie!
> I'm sure she will be just fine, try not to worry Shannon. She can sense your stress. Spaying is the best thing you can do for her health. Hugs to you and Tillie!.


thank you both!  x


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

I hope everything is going to go well tomorrow! I'm sure it will. Keep us posted.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

carrieandcricket said:


> I hope everything is going to go well tomorrow! I'm sure it will. Keep us posted.


thank you! and i will  x


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Its normal to worry when our little ones are having any procedure done...but as has been suggested, she will pick up on your fears...so just try and relax and enjoy your evening with her...the surgery is much easier when the dog has not had a season as the uterus is much smaller, so thats something in Tillies favour ! Let us know as soon as you hear from the vet that she is all done and resting comfortably :flower:


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I know nothing we say will stop you worrying, so just remember that everyone on here will be sending good wishes to Tillie.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

nabi said:


> Its normal to worry when our little ones are having any procedure done...but as has been suggested, she will pick up on your fears...so just try and relax and enjoy your evening with her...the surgery is much easier when the dog has not had a season as the uterus is much smaller, so thats something in Tillies favour ! Let us know as soon as you hear from the vet that she is all done and resting comfortably :flower:


thank you i will  x


Wicked Pixie said:


> I know nothing we say will stop you worrying, so just remember that everyone on here will be sending good wishes to Tillie.


thank you  x


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

Prayers & prayers, coming your way <3 xoxo


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

proudpeyotemama said:


> Prayers & prayers, coming your way <3 xoxo


thank you  x


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Aww little Tillie, I hope everything goes great and a speedy recovery.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Best wishes to you and Tillie.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

Audreybabypup said:


> Aww little Tillie, I hope everything goes great and a speedy recovery.


thank you !  x


pupluv168 said:


> Best wishes to you and Tillie.


thank you!  x


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm so glad to hear that Tillie is getting spayed. It's only natural to worry about your baby, but everything will be fine! I will be sending well wishes to Tillie for tomorrow.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> I'm so glad to hear that Tillie is getting spayed. It's only natural to worry about your baby, but everything will be fine! I will be sending well wishes to Tillie for tomorrow.


thank you!  x


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Good luck, Tillie! I'm sure she will be fine. I know it's hard, but try to not be worried for her. Once it's done, she will never have to go through it ever again.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Good luck, Tillie! I'm sure she will be fine. I know it's hard, but try to not be worried for her. Once it's done, she will never have to go through it ever again.


thank you! and i will try not to  x


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I am sure your little Tillie tot will be fine! Lulu and I are sending good thoughts your way. We will be watching for an update as soon as you have one.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

lulu'smom said:


> I am sure your little Tillie tot will be fine! Lulu and I are sending good thoughts your way. We will be watching for an update as soon as you have one.


thank you! we are dropping her off at 8:50am (In 5H 20M ish) and picking her up at 5pm  i dont know what im going to do without her! x


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Good luck Tillie!! Hope everything goes well.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

hershey109 said:


> Good luck Tillie!! Hope everything goes well.


thank you so much!  x


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

Tillie was dropped off at the vets by my mum at 8:50am and will now be home at 2:30pm ish! so not so long!  x


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

thats great she can come home sooner  . !!!!


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

elaina said:


> thats great she can come home sooner  . !!!!


yeah im so happy! she should be in surgery right now  x


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

Awww Shannon dont worry Tillie will be ok. Just keep yourself busy when she is having her op. I will be the same when Ruby has to have it done.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

fayzoe said:


> Awww Shannon dont worry Tillie will be ok. Just keep yourself busy when she is having her op. I will be the same when Ruby has to have it done.


i know i just worry! im trying but i just cant think of anything else  x


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I feel you Shannon! I just dropped Sonny off for his. He had to be there between 7-7:30AM (US Time). No matter how much you know it will be ok your nerves can get to you. I am keeping both of you in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

Huly said:


> I feel you Shannon! I just dropped Sonny off for his. He had to be there between 7-7:30AM (US Time). No matter how much you know it will be ok your nerves can get to you. I am keeping both of you in my thoughts and prayers!


thank you  just got a phone call and shes out of surgery and doing well! YAY we going to pick her up at 3:10pm  x


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Yaaay! Let us know how she is when she gets home.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

lulu'smom said:


> Yaaay! Let us know how she is when she gets home.


i will!  x


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Good luck, let us know how she's doing.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

LBChi said:


> Good luck, let us know how she's doing.


i will! i will next pics when i get home! shes got a cone! :O x


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Glad to hear she made it through well!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Is Tillie home yet? How did everything go?


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

Great news!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

good luck Tillie! Shannon I'm so happy you were able to find a way to get this done


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you everyone ! She is home ! She's in ALOT of pain , no home mess given but they said if she's bad tommorow they will give us some , we where given a cone AND a can of royal canine sensitivity control wet food for her tummy to settle for FREE! I have some vids of her that I will post in a bit ! X


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

They didn't give her any pain meds?  I hope by tomorrow she's feeling better. It only took my Chi back in the US overnight to start feeling better. She was back to her normal self again within 36 hours.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

So glad she is ok and back home with you.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> They didn't give her any pain meds?  I hope by tomorrow she's feeling better. It only took my Chi back in the US overnight to start feeling better. She was back to her normal self again within 36 hours.


She had an injection of pain relief when under but no home meds ! Was same with pippi at that was at a diff vets! Yeah she's been crying in pain as you will hear from the vids I'm gonna post in a sec ! X


Wicked Pixie said:


> So glad she is ok and back home with you.


thank you ! So am I ! X


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

some vids of her! poor thing :


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Sometimes they cray not from pain but she being so disoriented from the anestesia and surgery itself.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

Huly said:


> Sometimes they cray not from pain but she being so disoriented from the anestesia and surgery itself.


yeah it mite be that! im so confused what to do as ive never been through this before! lol with pippi she acted like nuffin happened! x


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

theshanman97 said:


> yeah it mite be that! im so confused what to do as ive never been through this before! lol with pippi she acted like nuffin happened! x


The best is just to comfort her, keep her warm and let her rest. Just do not think all squeals are from pain. 99% of all dogs and cats wake up crying etc because they do not understand whats going on.


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Shannon, I didn't see this thread before, so didn't send my well wishes, but I am so glad she's home and okay  

Daisy recovered so quickly when we cooked her a bit of chicken, the smell perked her right up  maybe Tilly would like some too? Might make her feel a bit better.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

Huly said:


> The best is just to comfort her, keep her warm and let her rest. Just do not think all squeals are from pain. 99% of all dogs and cats wake up crying etc because they do not understand whats going on.


thank you! she just drifted off to bed! i made her a whole area in front of the gas fire to sleep as she wont move! ive been suring (dunno how to spell?) her water and i was given that royal canine tin (My vets champion it!) for her for today to when ever she isent throwing up/diarrhea so  x 


Charlotte~ said:


> Hi Shannon, I didn't see this thread before, so didn't send my well wishes, but I am so glad she's home and okay
> 
> Daisy recovered so quickly when we cooked her a bit of chicken, the smell perked her right up  maybe Tilly would like some too? Might make her feel a bit better.


good idea! i shall do that! we got all the raw meat in the freezer so i shall go cook some!  x


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Im glad her surgery went well. Like others have said she is probaly disoriented, and does not understand what is going on. I bet tomorrow she will be much better! hugs to you and tillie! Hang in there.


----------



## Darkessa (May 17, 2012)

Seems kinda odd they didnt just give you pain meds... I mean. My cat got spayed just a few months ago and we gave her pain meds. They kinda just plopped em in our hands without really saying much other than giving instructions. 
I wish her the best recovery!!


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

LBChi said:


> Im glad her surgery went well. Like others have said she is probaly disoriented, and does not understand what is going on. I bet tomorrow she will be much better! hugs to you and tillie! Hang in there.


thank you! shes cuddles up by the fire asleep with her toys right now  x


Darkessa said:


> Seems kinda odd they didnt just give you pain meds... I mean. My cat got spayed just a few months ago and we gave her pain meds. They kinda just plopped em in our hands without really saying much other than giving instructions.
> I wish her the best recovery!!


yeah its weird in cornwall! LOL we dont have alot of money (We are forgotten when it comes to money and poverty  ) so theres not alot to go round for supplies ect.! but i will ask for some if shes still like it tommorow! and thank you!  x


----------



## Darkessa (May 17, 2012)

theshanman97 said:


> yeah its weird in cornwall! LOL we dont have alot of money (We are forgotten when it comes to money and poverty  ) so theres not alot to go round for supplies ect.! but i will ask for some if shes still like it tommorow! and thank you!  x


Awwe... 
Well keep us updated on her condition!! And give her plenty of luvs and huggles!


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

Darkessa said:


> Awwe...
> Well keep us updated on her condition!! And give her plenty of luvs and huggles!


thank you! i will  x


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm glad to hear all went well, and she back home.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

carrieandcricket said:


> I'm glad to hear all went well, and she back home.


thank you!  x


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

British vets are terrible for sending animals home without pain meds. You have to request them. It seems so odd when they push every other type of drug on you. Meh.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> British vets are terrible for sending animals home without pain meds. You have to request them. It seems so odd when they push every other type of drug on you. Meh.


yeah its weird! :S we will have to tomoz! x


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Glad Tillie is home, she will feel so much more contented with you...the injection she received is probably a 24 hour analgesic...they work quite well....she will have some disorientation and restlessness do to the anesthesia....just keep her warm and quiet and she should feel a lot better tomorrow...if she is still restless by mid morning I would call the DVM and get an oral analgesic....she probably won't want much to eat...chicken and rice are very easy on the tummy....watch to make sure she is urinating later on tonight....
Personally I always insist on pain meds to come home with for use the next day(s), I can't stand the thought of my girls being in pain....I am an over protective momma LOL


----------

